# New ShengEn Type F4



## Michael Womack (Sep 17, 2012)

demo video of corner cutting
[video]http://www.tudou.com/v/rX96vaSYZbo/&resourceId=0_04_02_99&tid=92609/v.swf[/video]


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks so loose even though violent corner-cutting didn't pop it. Interesting design...


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 17, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> It looks so loose even though violent corner-cutting didn't pop it. Interesting design...



Ya I know i'm wandering why there are screws and springs on the corrners


----------



## Owen (Sep 17, 2012)

Rumor has it that the stickers are deluxe and are impossible to peel.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 17, 2012)

Owen said:


> Rumor has it that the stickers are deluxe and are impossible to peel.



Wow I don't understand how also would that include no more color fading like what would happen with the F2 stickers?


----------



## Owen (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, apparently they're reinforced.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 17, 2012)

Owen said:


> Yeah, apparently they're reinforced.



Cool that's a better improvement.


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 17, 2012)

Are they like the new Rubik's 2x2 stickers? I think they're impossible to peel.


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 17, 2012)

Why so many screws?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Why so many screws?



waffotorps


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 17, 2012)

mdolszak said:


> Are they like the new Rubik's 2x2 stickers? I think they're impossible to peel.



I don't know yet


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 18, 2012)

This looks interesting. I loved the F-II, but the F-III was a piece of junk that I regret buying. Is there a ETA or estimated pricing?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 18, 2012)

Tyjet66 said:


> This looks interesting. I loved the F-II, but the F-III was a piece of junk that I regret buying. Is there a ETA or estimated pricing?



I'm guessing $8-$10.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thats weird as hell.
I love it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 18, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Thats weird as hell.
> I love it.



Yep they are not making there old Modded Rubik's mech no more.


----------



## TanookiTrev (Sep 18, 2012)

mdolszak said:


> Are they like the new Rubik's 2x2 stickers? I think they're impossible to peel.



The new rubik's 2x2 has tiles.


----------



## unirox13 (Sep 18, 2012)

Tensioning this would be a b****! The corners use a screw-spring structure so when you corner cut the spring from the core flexes as does the spring in the corners. That's why it's so unlikely to pop even loose and used violently. 

Looks like a very interesting cube.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 18, 2012)

unirox13 said:


> Tensioning this would be a b****! The corners use a screw-spring structure so when you corner cut the spring from the core flexes as does the spring in the corners. That's why it's so unlikely to pop even loose and used violently.
> 
> Looks like a very interesting cube.



Not unless you do it without the corners


----------



## gundamslicer (Sep 18, 2012)

seems like its gonna be very heavy...
look at all the screws...


----------



## skittlez350 (Sep 18, 2012)

What an interesting mechanism...


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 18, 2012)

I hated my f3, stickers faded the first day, to tight slow, loose pops, just right-random pops.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 18, 2012)

Any news on where and when we can buy this?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm liking what I'm seeing. This is deffs main speedcube-worthy


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 18, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Any news on where and when we can buy this?



I think iCubemart will have them in stock within the next 3 or 4 weeks thats my guess.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 25, 2012)

Bump More info about it here 

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=0.0.0.52.e9f3b6&id=19310116214
and here
http://www.sheng-en.cn/ReadNews.asp?NewsID=314

Google chrome can translate the Chinese for you.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like an awesome cube. That's for sure.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 26, 2012)

I am definitely getting one when it becomes available, it's such a different thing that I have to hehe


----------



## Endgame (Sep 26, 2012)

inb4 buying this en masse
inb4 FIII drama

history will repeat itself


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 26, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Looks like an awesome cube. That's for sure.



Yep it dose look good



Kattenvriendin said:


> I am definitely getting one when it becomes available, it's such a different thing that I have to hehe



I'm thinking it will be out in mid October.


----------



## MEn (Sep 29, 2012)

man this is gonna be one heavy cube.


----------



## Edward (Sep 29, 2012)

I didn't understand the screws until this


Spoiler












Goodness this cube looks promising. 
Does anyone know how hard or soft the plastic is?


----------



## mati1242 (Sep 29, 2012)

Very interesting and original design!

I'm definietely looking forward for this cube !


----------



## Henrik (Sep 29, 2012)

mati1242 said:


> Very interesting and original design!
> 
> I'm definietely looking forward for this cube !



So a cube with springs in other parts than centers and core are original? I doubt it! I am evensure it has been done before, I just can't remember where.
I did find one with spring in edges:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29268-Gans-Puzzle-Gan2-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-Review

But yea I would like to try this cube!


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 29, 2012)

Henrik said:


> So a cube with springs in other parts than centers and core are original? I doubt it! I am evensure it has been done before, I just can't remember where.
> I did find one with spring in edges:
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29268-Gans-Puzzle-Gan2-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-Review
> ...



That gans cube sucks my review http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4g2DWRvEGo



mati1242 said:


> Very interesting and original design!
> 
> I'm definietely looking forward for this cube !



same with me


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 29, 2012)

Does the D+M 4x4 count? It has springs in the 4x4 centres as well as the standard inner screw/spring core.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 29, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Does the D+M 4x4 count? It has springs in the 4x4 centres as well as the standard inner screw/spring core.



nope the outer most corners are like a standard ball core 4x4


----------



## mati1242 (Oct 23, 2012)

Convinsa has made an unboxing and short presentation of this cube. 
For my It looks pretty good.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 23, 2012)

yep here is the video


----------



## KCuber (Oct 24, 2012)

I should be getting mine tomorrow, I will make an unboxing if I can find a camera to record with.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 24, 2012)

*blink* That box so made me laugh haha!

Felt like a box with new cars that I got as a kid lol


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 24, 2012)

Michael, nice video. How do you think the F4 is compared to a Type C V? And how compared to a Zhanchi?


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 24, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Michael, nice video. How do you think the F4 is compared to a Type C V? And how compared to a Zhanchi?



1. Not my video
2. I don't have it yet
3. Don't have a C4 or C5 3x3


----------

